# Ewr surge problem



## koala85 (Jan 2, 2017)

Hi everyone while you are waiting at the Newark airport and surge is 2.4 are you getting request with no surge?Im a tlc driver.Or somewhere else in Nj inside the surge and getting requesr with no surge I have a video too also Im was checking as a passenger pick up ewr terminal a to Hoboken shows 40$ and penn station 42$ I think they are kidding.

This is the another one from today


----------



## NWNJ (Feb 1, 2019)

I don't hang out at EWR but I've been seeing this a lot this week. I usually just decline but I decided to take 1 last night just to see what would happen. No surge was applied called support, they passed it on to someone else. I finally got an email a few hours later with a canned response:

I understand surge earnings are an important part of your experience with Uber. When reviewing this trip's details we can see that no surge amount applied. Below are some reasons this may be different from what you saw on the heat map:

- Surge is determined by the rider pickup location and the time of the rider request
- Surge does not take into account your vehicle's location
- Surge pricing is also updating in real time

Keep in mind that to earn surge, you must drive through the surge areas and accept your next trip without going offline or rejecting the trip. You will earn the highest surge amount of all surge areas you reach, which will update in real time on your app, so you’ll always know exactly how much surge will be added to your next trip.

I appreciate your understanding. Please let me know if I can help you with anything else. Thanks for being a Diamond driver-partner!


The response is for a state with sticky surge. Couldn't even be bothered to use a response that applied. The only thing I can assume is pax requested before the surge grew to cover his location but everyone kept declining it waiting for one that was in the surge. That or Uber is just screwing drivers.


----------



## koala85 (Jan 2, 2017)

They sent the same shit to me and my friend

People gonna come back from spring break and Im gonna see the Uber if they don't give me surge Im not gonna pick up anyone from the airport and Im not gonna drive for them they can send their office boys to pick up people from Newark.


----------



## koala85 (Jan 2, 2017)

My smart uber can’t find a driver to drive for them at the Newark airport


----------



## bankerbilo (Mar 26, 2019)

is there a Uber driver still driving for Uber at the Newark aiport with no surge?


----------



## koala85 (Jan 2, 2017)

Uber pool is more expensive than uber x at the Newark )


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

It's a glitch, they're not charging surge on trips to NYC. Because of that, no TLCs are picking up at EWR


----------



## koala85 (Jan 2, 2017)

Im not going to ewr anymore not gonna carry someone to city for 25$ come on.They don’t give surge new jersey drivers too.if the rider going to Somwhere out of new york they charge them surge it’s so stupid to go to Hoboken 40$ to go to the penn station 42$


----------



## UberPete1911 (Aug 10, 2017)

nickd8775 said:


> It's a glitch, they're not charging surge on trips to NYC. Because of that, no TLCs are picking up at EWR


Not a glitch. Because of the TLC law change in NYC, uber is not about to pay minimum wage and surge on top of that.

It's base fare for all NYC trips.


----------

